# unable to delete temp files!! suspect- worm!!



## jamyang312 (May 25, 2006)

i have some .tmp files like JET4ADD.tmp,JET5C00.tmp,JET410C.tmp and some dat files like Perflib_Perfdata_4f4.dat and many more and their size is 0 kb and also my connection is becoming slower!! my avast webshield also reported something like lsass exploit!!
what is happening? i suspect i have been infected with sasser worm!!
what should i do? please help!
note:i tried to delete with avast but it is unable to do so!!


----------



## vandit (May 26, 2006)

If anything doesn't work go to the command prompt( make sure u have closed WINDOWS) and try and delete them... this will work


----------



## ramprasad (May 26, 2006)

As vandit said, delete the files from command prompt and restart...If the problem still persistes, try to get an exclusive tool from Norton at http:\\securityresponse.symantec.com


----------



## anandk (May 26, 2006)

2 b sure pls post ur hijackthis logfile here or at www.hijakthis.de for analysis.

check my psot here on pg 2 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23921&page=2&highlight=sasser+lovesan


----------



## jamyang312 (May 26, 2006)

how do i delete at command prompt? please clarify.


----------



## vandit (May 26, 2006)

restart ur pc..... when it just starts... repeatedly press f8 then select command prompt..
go to the temp directory and del them..


----------



## ShekharPalash (May 27, 2006)

Use Unlocker to detect which programs are using those temp files... try unlocking and delete...


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 27, 2006)

Use startup buddy to know which file is infected. Next safe start the system using F8 and delete the file.


----------

